# Any members with a barrel roof dwelling?



## Drakon (31 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I'm interested to hear from any members that have built or live in a barrel roof dwelling.  Do you have a chimney and if so, what is the form of it?

The planners are very happy with our barrel roof dwelling but object to it having chimneys.  I'm sure there is a way of having a non-protruding chimney, but would be interested to hear from other members.

Thanks.


----------



## threebedsemi (31 Jul 2013)

The reason that any chimney protrudes from a roof is that it requires a certain clearance in order to draw properly. A 'flush' chimney will not function properly and will cause inadequate draw, possible blowback into the room. etc.

I assume that the planner sees your proposal (for which I commend you) as an interpretation of the vernacular 'hayshed' form and, as haysheds dont have chimneys, they are having difficulty making the mental jump to accept that such a form can 'look right' with a chimney.

Without knowing the details and layout of your proposed house, and assuming that you actually need a chimney, I can only propose that you look at either:

1. Relocating the chimney of possible to miniminse it visually from the front of the dwelling.
2. Try to 'camouflage' the chimney somehow (can you clad it in the same finish as the roof, for instance?)
3. Look at options relating to flues attached to an external wall as opposed to a chimney on the roof. 
4. Search for images of built examples of what you are trying to do. An actual photo of a similar building can do wonders.

The planner seems to have accepted your proposal in principal. Look for something to 'give them' as outlined above, and they should be happy.


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Drakon (31 Jul 2013)

Thanks.
I'm considering 3, and 4 hasn't returned anything yet.  Was hoping some members may live in a solution.
1 and 2 are non-runners.


----------



## Drakon (11 Aug 2013)

Looks like we'll need to use two flues rather than two chimneys.  Should look ok.


----------



## Floorplan (16 Aug 2013)

I'd look at options of having the chimney outside the barrel vault. As a vertical cuboid mass at a gable or side. If you Google something like Richard Meier's houses you see what I mean.

Closer to home, Aughey O'Flaherty architects have a famous barrel vault design with a chimney.


----------



## Leo (19 Aug 2013)

Floorplan said:


> I'd look at options of having the chimney outside the barrel vault. As a vertical cuboid mass at a gable or side. If you Google something like Richard Meier's houses you see what I mean.
> 
> Closer to home, Aughey O'Flaherty architects have a famous barrel vault design with a chimney.



Any connection here?


----------



## Floorplan (19 Aug 2013)

Leo said:


> Any connection here?



Nope- haven't even ever met them! Their barrel vaulted house is rather famous- it's included in pretty much every local authority's rural housing design guide for example.


Edit:
I'm assuming you don't think I'm related to Richard Meier's office...


----------



## Leo (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks Floorplan, just checking.
Leo


----------



## Drakon (23 Sep 2013)

Floorplan said:


> I'd look at options of having the chimney outside the barrel vault. As a vertical cuboid mass at a gable or side. If you Google something like Richard Meier's houses you see what I mean.
> 
> Closer to home, Aughey O'Flaherty architects have a famous barrel vault design with a chimney.



I've tried google-imaging these but don't see anything like what I'm thinking of.
I think the external flue may fit better with the haybarn look than my original chimney thoughts.


----------



## Floorplan (23 Sep 2013)

Belton said:


> I've tried google-imaging these but don't see anything like what I'm thinking of.
> I think the external flue may fit better with the haybarn look than my original chimney thoughts.


 Try a Google image search on "aughey o'flaherty barrel" or "Richard Meier douglas house"- for a non barrel external chimney type. Richard Meier uses the idea a lot- so doing general image searches on Richard Meier houses will show up alternatives too.

www.floorplan.ie


----------



## Drakon (3 Oct 2013)

Perfect!
Thanks.


----------

